# Help with Cisco VPN Deterministic Networks Enhancer Miniport Driver



## bwparker1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi:

I tried to install the Cisco VPN Client on my home computer so my wife could access her University's Server from home. I downloaded the client through the University's web page.

When it tried to install, it got very slow and didn't seem to do a complete install. I kept getting an error message about the Deterministic Networks Enhancer Miniport Driver. 

No, it seems that the VPN Client is installed, but it won't work. In the device manager, there is an error with the Enhancer Miniport Driver. I've posted a screen shot below. I can't seem to uninstall either these network connections or the VPN through Add/Remove programs. When I do I get an error. 

Please, any thoughts on how I might be able to troubleshoot this?


----------



## bwparker1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Here is the screen

Thanks,
Brooks


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Pretty common problem with Windows XP / older version of VPN client.

Latest stable release is 4.6.1 I believe.


1] Uninstall all of the Network Enhancer miniport drivers. (reboot)
2] Can you tell me what version you have installed?
3] VPN client supports logging function

In the client, click on LOG, Log settings.
Set the following: 
IKE 2-Medium
Daemon (cvpnd) 3-High
IPSEC 2-Medium
Click ok.

Click log -> enable.

Try and connect.

Click log / save.

Paste the log.


----------



## bwparker1 (Sep 2, 2005)

It won't let me uninstall these. It says they are need for the boot up process. Any thoughts on how to get rid of them?

Ever since this has happened, my computer will no longer standy by or hibernate on it own anymore.

See Below.

Thanks for any assistance.

Brooks


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Uninstall the VPN client.

Try and get Cisco VPN client 4.5 or with MSI installer. 

It's a problem with Windows XP SP2 + hotfixes and older Cisco VPN clients.

Newer rev's of Cisco VPN client actually installs a virtual "VPN Adapter" this will help some of the SP2 issues.


----------



## bwparker1 (Sep 2, 2005)

The only version I have available to me through Penn State is the 4.0.3 version

Guess I'll have to wait until the university upgrades to a higher version.

Thanks,
Brooks


----------

